# Vonage



## Sananthanpillai (Feb 14, 2012)

I will be moving to Dubai in a month and was wondering if anyone who moved from the US is able to successfully use Vonage.?


----------



## Jen1978 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi I moved here from use and had voyage. it was confusing to use here the best thing you can use is magic jack although you have to have a vpn in order for it to work.



Sananthanpillai said:


> I will be moving to Dubai in a month and was wondering if anyone who moved from the US is able to successfully use Vonage.?


----------



## Sananthanpillai (Feb 14, 2012)

Jen1978 said:


> Hi I moved here from use and had voyage. it was confusing to use here the best thing you can use is magic jack although you have to have a vpn in order for it to work.


Thank you. Will check it out.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Magic Jack works flawlessly without using "anything" else ... I cant speak for vonage tho.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sananthanpillai said:


> I will be moving to Dubai in a month and was wondering if anyone who moved from the US is able to successfully use Vonage.?


You need to use a work around


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

What is the workaround? VPN?

I use it on my iPhone.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The use of VoIP services is against the UAE telecomm laws so unfortunately it can't be discussed here.


----------

